# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Alguien conoce este efecto??

## vensite

Saludos, Feliz año para todos, andaba curioseando en youtube.com y me encontré con este efecto, quisiera saber si alguien lo conoce o si han hablado aquí de él??
Pueden verlo aquí http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alPb3...elated&search=

----------


## HeSS

Yo he visto el video... pero me ha dejado = de pajaro jaja

----------


## iscariote

:shock:  :shock:

Es una ambiciosa con desaparición de mazo, digo yo.

----------


## MANOS FRIAS

Es curioso que mientras se firma la carta por el espectador, sitúan los rótulos con caracteres chinos justo sobre el mazo que el mago se está llevando hacia su cuerpo. Eso sí que es misdirection!!

----------


## Ella

los videos se han de colgar en la seccion de videos, solamente alli

----------


## cuenk

No conozco el efecto pero en este hilo abierto hace varias semanas puedes encontrar algo parecido y que seguramente tiene mucha relacion.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...aparece+baraja

----------


## magikko

Esos efectos se venden y como dice el video, son de Masuda, los demos de los productos son increibles y tiene unos trucos muy buenos, algo caros pero valen la pena, hace tiempo se hablo del efecto de el "WOW" y ese, al igual que los demas, es increible

----------


## Ella

pues a mi no me ha gustado nada el efecto...
1º por que hace la extension cara arriba? que gracia tiene elegir una carta que ve el mago?
2º por que pierde de esa forma tan rara la carta en medio de la baraja? por que no driblea antes ...
la idea de este juego es: elije una carta cualquiera, firmala para que no haya dudas que es tuya (asi nadie cree que puede haber una carta igual), la perdemos en la baraja y la encuentro de una forma magica...
prefiero sin dudas la version de henry evans

----------


## mralonso

in presionante

----------


## magikko

Me imagino que la extencion es así para evitar que tome una carta que no sea bueno tomar....

Y la carta se introduce asi por el tipo de "tecnica que se utiliza"



La idea es buena del juego es buena, no me habia fijado en esos dos detalles, talves halla algun metodo de mejorarlos en la presentacion.

----------


## martamagika

estoy de acuerdo con la miss direction de las letras chinas encima del mazooo, por lo demas me parece un juego genial aunque veo algo raro el mazo al introducir la carta

----------


## Ella

> Me imagino que la extencion es así para evitar que tome una carta que no sea bueno tomar....
> 
> Y la carta se introduce asi por el tipo de "tecnica que se utiliza"
> .


si un profano ve que el mago ve su carta cuando le hace elegir....que gracia hay en el juego? a no ser que lo presentes diciendo que no consiste en adivinar una carta si no en desaparecer el mazo, pero entonces tambien al revelar el efecto le has quitado la gracia al juego...

os gusta porque sois magos, lo veis desde el punto de vista tecnico.
el profano, asi no sepa como hace desaparecer el mazo tiene unas cosas fijas: has visto mi carta, la has metido por donde tu has querido y por tanto sabias donde estaba....lo demas, el como desaparece el mazo te puede decir incluso que lo tienes bajo la manga..con eso digo todo, por tanto no es magia

----------


## martamagika

mujer un poco dura con el chico chino no? creo que un profano tambien fliparia con el efecto lo digo con todos mis respetos y sin animo de entablar una discusion contigo cielo creo que el efecto es bueno al enseñar las cartas por el lado contrario a donde desaparecen refuerzas la idea de que la baraja es normal, cosa que..... al respecto de las mangas...por que las lleva abajo? las escondera ahi?

----------


## Ella

> mujer un poco dura con el chico chino no? creo que un profano tambien fliparia con el efecto lo digo con todos mis respetos y sin animo de entablar una discusion contigo cielo creo que el efecto es bueno al enseñar las cartas por el lado contrario a donde desaparecen refuerzas la idea de que la baraja es normal, cosa que..... al respecto de las mangas...por que las lleva abajo? las escondera ahi?



si, si se muestran las cartas por las caras para que se vea que es normal no me parece mal, pero para elegir una carta se han de mostrar los dorsos.
si a un profano le cuesta, duda, o incluso le puede sorprender y mas de uno te contesta desconfiado, por el hecho que digas su carta en alto...como un profano va a elegir libremente una carta cuando el mago esta viendo las cartas? y asi se cubra, seguramente pensara...ah!, pero sabe cual falta o ve la que estaba al lado...
yo no me quejo del chino, simplemente digo que este mismo efecto se puede hacer muchisimo mejor que ese video ya que desde el punto de vista magico esta mal construido
si se actua normal, como si se fuera a hacer una adivinacion cualquiera de cartas, y como quien no quiere la cosa, el mago recurre a la desaparicion total del mazo para encontrar de una forma mas comoda la carta en vez de pasarlas con las manos....eso si es otra cosa

----------


## Rafa505

Igual es que no se pueden mostrar los dorsos :roll: 

Saludos

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ella, también sin ánimo de discutir....   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Creo que enseña la carta y se firma para dejar constancia que la carta es la misma, que no existe un cambio. Si no ando muy mal encaminado, en un primer análisis creo que se podría hacer con cualquier carta (elección libre), con las cartas de dorso (eso no es ningún impedimento para realizar el efecto). Es más creo que la enseñada de la baraja va más para los futuros compradores del efecto que para el espectador. Existen cartas especiales para simular ese efecto de mazo con una sola carta. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## magikko

Tengo un mazo de cartas en la mano.. quiero que veas que todas las cartas son diferentes, ahora bien, te invito a que tomes una, la que tu quieras..


Bien, ahora, ya que has seleccionado una voy a sacar un plumon magico, hecho con una tinta especial, muy inestable en condiciones de presíon, la cual tiene la propiedad de romper la fuerza de cohesion que existe en las moleculas y liberarlas... suena increible verdad? ve te mostrare..

Quiero que porfavor escribas tu nombre en la carta, para llenarla de tinta y asi cargarla con la energia de la misma..

Ahora, tomamos la carta y la colocamos con mucho cuidado en medio del mazo... con mucho cuidado...ahora para activar las fuerzas contenidas en la misma hacemos presión y!....


las cartas a su alrededor... se desintegran...

Es una buana solucion a los puntos, o no?

----------


## martamagika

pero vamos a ver, con todo mi respeto a tus 3000 mensajes ( nada menos! )  que mas da que las de a elegir caras arriba si el tema esta en que luego el mazo desaparece....es que no entiendo la importancia de los dorsos arriba :-(  :(

----------


## Ella

> pero vamos a ver, con todo mi respeto a tus 3000 mensajes ( nada menos! )  que mas da que las de a elegir caras arriba si el tema esta en que luego el mazo desaparece....es que no entiendo la importancia de los dorsos arriba :-(  :(


la importancia es esta:
si el espectador da un sentido al juego, una sospecha, asi no tenga ni idea de como se haga, si el espectador esta convencido que su carta puede haber sido vista por el mago, o sabida, le dara igual saber como desaparecen todas las cartas...y si da un sentido al juego, deja de ser magico...

si al hacer desaparecer una moneda el espectador piensa que la tienes en el bolsillo del pantalon (por la proximidad de tu mano a el), asi nunca hayas metido la mano, y en esto no recida la trampa, para el lo que haces no es algo magico porque tiene truco.

he ahi el kit de la cuestion!

por tanto, hablando del el efecto, tal cual del video, no de suposiciones.
el profano piensa: tu sabes cual es mi carta, la ha visto, la has metido por el medio tu mismo...han desaparecido las cartas..y que:
-hay un trucaje
-las tienes bajo la manga
vamos, que tu sabias cual y donde estaba mi carta

----------


## martamagika

pero es que en cartomagia solo existen las adivinaciones de cartas? yo llevo muchos años con los 52 amantes y los adivinatorios son los que menos me gustan....

----------


## Ella

> pero es que en cartomagia solo existen las adivinaciones de cartas? yo llevo muchos años con los 52 amantes y los adivinatorios son los que menos me gustan....


es que este juego no es un adivinatorio de cartas? este juego para que funcione tienes que hacer creer al espectador que vas a adivinar su carta..no le vas a decir que vas a desaparecer el mazo, si no rompes todo el impacto.

el juego que hace henry evans es asi:
extiende las cartas en avanico mostrando las caras al espectador (unos segundos), luego desciende la mano y le hace elgir una carta (mostrando los dorsos), le pide que la muestre al resto de personas y que la recuerde.
le pide que la meta en la baraja y la pierde en ella mezclando: "en estas condiciones puede ser posible que aparezca tu carta?" y zaz!!!, aplasta con sus manos el mazo y se desvanece, quedando solamente una carta....la carta elegida

(tantos años en la magia con ese libro...suopngo que tambien lo habras compaginado con algo de teoria,no?)

----------


## martamagika

bueno evans lo presenta como adivinacion y el chino como desaparicion....en señal de respeto acepto la adivinacion como grado de categoria :P ( podrias responder a mi hilo mnemonica y otras, me harias feliz despues de esta 
no-discusion :P

----------


## Ella

> bueno evans lo presenta como adivinacion y el chino como desaparicion....en señal de respeto acepto la adivinacion como grado de categoria :P ( podrias responder a mi hilo mnemonica y otras, me harias feliz despues de esta 
> no-discusion :P


 8-)  no tengo ni idea de mnemonica...lo mio no es la cartomagia, y solo llevo dos años, no te dejes llevar por mi numero de mensajes que no se nada   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Si el chino (cudeiro, tenia que decirloxD) lo presenta como desaparición de la baraja, ¿dar a elegir una carta tiene sentido?

----------


## magikko

Puse una solucion.... y  :(  ni me notaron...




Mujeres....

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ella, creo que estás equivocada, lo llevas todo al terreno de la manipulación (como en tus trabajos con monedas y bolas) y no es así... Lo mismo ocurre en una rutina de ambiciosa, ¿que más da la carta que sea?, ¿que más da que el mago la haya visto?. pues en este efecto lo mágico y fuerte es el efecto final, el espectador en todo momento piensa que el mago va a encontrar su carta, de hecho lo sabe ( que sentido tiene el juego si no), lo fuerte es la forma de encontrar su carta, que además se justifica como suya al llevar estampada su firma, y, si te fijas, sin que se aprecie que el dorso de la carta superior no cambia. Ocurre frente a sus ojos... ¿tu crees que pierde magia el conocer o no la carta?. Todo lo que piense el espectador, sea lo que sea que se le pase por la mente, estará muy lejos de lo que realmente ocurrirá al final. El factor sorpresa es enorme.

Un abrazo

PD.: Ella, en el 52 amantes hay un 80% de teoría y un 20% de juegos.

----------


## martamagika

asi es marco antonio estoy de acuerdo contigo es mas creo que el hecho de que se sepa la carta le da un punto mas de misterio como: leche que va hacer ahora si ya sabe la carta? 

 aisss ella que no habia leido lo del librooo...... :?

----------


## Ella

pues pues pues...si se hace 1º la ambiciosa y luego esto del video ...si me gusta mas...ains, no se, el video tal cual no me cuadra   :Lol:  , sere cabezota...

----------


## YaGo

Yo creo que sé como se hace. En principio, según me idea, no hace falta nada trucado. Respecto a que el dorso de la primera carta no cambia, solo habría que fijarse en como coge la "carta" del espectador con el efecto final.

----------


## SEJO

En mi opinion lo que ocurre es que el efecto buscado no es la adivinación de la carta, sino el principal es la desaparicion del mazo.
      A mi me gusto, obviamente tiene sus movimientos "dudosos" pero corresponden a las limitaciones propias de cada juego.

----------


## MasterJC

a mi el truco en si no me desagrada, pero es que creo que los movimientos que hace son demasiado "sospechosos" y eso hace que el juego pierda parte de su magia.
saludos

----------


## _-Sergi-_

Pues acabo de ver el video y a mi me parece un juego muy bueno, si que es un poco raro la forma de meter las cartas, (es en lo unico que me he "dado cuenta" a la hora de ver el video), tal vez ella tenga razon, cuando dice lo de enseñar las cartas boca arriba a la hora de elegir, yo se lo he hecho alguna vez a algun amigo y a veces me han preguntado, "pero si ves la carta"  y yo ".... eso no es lo importante".
Pero bueno, siempre queda usar la gran charla de magikko! Ke anda ke no se la ha currao! (y que imaginación tienes!! xDDD) Con lo que me cuesta a mi crear una charla... y esa sta caxo wuapa! xDDD
Enga dwws!

----------


## marietef

pues yo tengo otra teoria de como se hace y la verdad es que con mi teoria todos los fallos del juego cuadran. La verdad, si es como me imagino es perfecto para un final de ambiciosa y a la vista esta que si ya que la extension nos dice que estan todas las cartas y que el gimmik se puede ocultar. 
Y tened en cuenta que el video vende un efecto no se va a tirar un rato haciendo una ambiciosa y al final esto.
Este tio es un coco, yo tengo el wow y es una pasada.

----------


## letang

Pues me sumo a los que no comparten las ideas de Ella.

Hace un tiempo discutía con una gente el tema de la ambiciosa precisamente. Y les comentaba precisamente el punto de POR QUÉ en la ambiciosa se da a elegir boca abajo, para después pedir que te la enseñen justificándote en que no importa que la veas.
Eso sí que es extraño y no tiene sentido. Si no importa que la sepas, puedes verla desde el principio.

Y así es como lo planteaba yo, es mejor presentarlo diciéndole al espectador "quiero que firmes una de estas cartas (las enseñas en extensión cara arriba), da igual cuál sea, pero quiero que la firmes para que sea la única carta en el mundo que tiene tu firma porque con ella pasará algo increíble". Incluso se puede decir "busca una que tenga bastante espacio en blanco para que se vea bien la firma".
Esto es más lógico... no importa cuál sea, lo que importa es que sea la tuya, y lo que sucederá ya lo veremos después. Las cartas pierden su valor por las caras, como si lo quieres hacer con una baraja de caras blancas.
Uy, nunca se me había ocurrido esto... hacer la ambiciosa con una baraja de caras blancas y solo una carta diferente por tener la firma del espectador. Jejeje, me mola la idea xD

Como decían por ahí ¿Qué pasa? ¿qué sólo existen adivinaciones en cartomagia? Pues no... y este juego no tiene por qué ser una adivinación (y de hecho no lo es).

La forma de meter la carta en el mazo sí es un poco extraña, pero aún así el juego es de un impacto brutal.

La misdirection con los títulos de crédito es exagerada, pero tened en cuenta que en la vida real la misdirection sería total mientras el espectador firma la carta.
En el vídeo tenían que ocultar un poco el momento tramposo por si alguien le da por mirarlo muchas veces. Hay que tener en cuenta que es un vídeo promocional, y seguramente la gente lo mirará muchas veces para intentar descubrir algo. Pero lo veo lícito porqe la estructura del juego tiene pensada una misdirection muy fuerte en ese momento.




> si el espectador da un sentido al juego, una sospecha (...) deja de ser magico...


Entonces, el método de las pistas falsas, que consiste en crear sospechas en el espectador, se va a la mier**, ¿no?
Ahora me dirás... No, pero es que con las Pistas Falsas al final se demuestra que no es como el espectador suponía...
Pues lo mismito aquí... Si se levanta una sospecha de que el mago tiene ventaja por saber cuál es la carta, al final del juego las sospechas carecen de importancia, porque el efecto ha sido un mazazo inesperado.

Un saludo.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ella

pero la ambiciosa es distinto...al ser un juego repetitivo, y aparte al final se hace algo alucinante que confirme que el juego es magico y rompe todos los esquemas del espectador, por ejemplo el hecho de meter la carta doblada por el medio o meter una carta por el medio mostrando claramente que es la carta elegida...
si me gustaria ver una desaparicion del mazo despues de una ambiciosa, aunque preferiria hacerlo de otra forma en vez de como esta en el video (si el gimmick obliga a dar ese manejo raro al meter la carta por el medio), incluso se puede hacer que al final las cartas aparezcan otra vez recomponiendo el mazo.

esto seria como el ejemplo de ilusionista maginfico, mago y ecepcional que comenta tamariz en la via magica.
los 3 buenos,pero el mago es mejor..   :Wink: 
y las pistas falsas son falsas porque *se demuestra* la falsedad de forma que el espectador no le queda mas remedio que dejarse llevar, quedar cao, y estar en la certeza de que esta viendo algo magico....
no es para dar una idea falsa de lo que se esta haciendo...asi luego con el analisis el espectador, despues de la actuacion confirme que eso no es verdad

----------


## Rafa505

Una cosa ¿no os parece que hace un medio salto?

----------


## letang

Bueno, lo de las pistas falsas era sólo un comentario aparte porque para mí, en este juego no se levanta ninguna sospecha.

Era un comentario tomando como base tu pensamiento de que porque el mago ve la carta, ya levanta una sospecha en el espectador.
Pero para mí no hay ningún problema en que el mago la vea, y como han dicho, según se puede intuir el secreto es perfectamente factible hacerlo dando a elegir la carta boca abajo, así que en el vídeo se muestra la forma de realizarlo de su autor, y él sabrá por qué lo hace.

Lo de volver a recomponer el mazo... no sé... eso ya es cosa de cada uno, pero a mi me gusta que si el efecto principal es que algo desaparece, pues desaparezca y 'prou'.
Otra cosa es que dentro de una rutina un objeto desaparezca y reaparezca, pero cuando el efecto en sí es una desaparición brutal, habría que analizar la reaparición a ver si es un encore o un anticlímax.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Ella

es que a mi este efecto presentado asi me recuerda a la moneda mordida,no es lo mismo sacarse una moneda del bolsillo y pegarle un bocado,que pedirla prestada o pedir prestada una y luego decir: espera que aqui tengo, en este 2º caso, se manda un mensaje subliminal que el espectador capta y recibe como: esto puede ser posible con cualquier moneda, si le hubiera dado la mia tambien....

si se hace este juego del video tal cual el video, el espectador te dira: vale, ahora yo metere la carta por donde quiera...o algo asi, le gustara pero no le enamorara...
y considero que si se da el caso que se presente este efeacto como algo aislado,no dentro de una rutina es mejor presentarlo como: voy a adivinar tu carta, y para ello se ha de dar a elegir las cartas acara abajo, es algo esencial




> Una cosa ¿no os parece que hace un medio salto?


no hay que intentar descifrar como se hace...y menos en el area abierta   :Wink:

----------


## iscariote

Pues yo estoy medio de acuerdo con ella y medio de acuerdo con los de la postura opuesta. Que ella tenga razón o no depende en gran medida de la presentación, pero hay juegos que son tan increibles que es mejor firmar las cartas a la vista de todo el mundo para que se disipen sospechas erróneas.

Esto me recuerda, aunque no sé por qué, a un juego que hay en la "magia pensada". Se hace con unos comodines, una carta firmada y una carta misteriosa. El juego es tan increible que de las 3 veces que lo he hecho: una, por tener la firma pequeña, dijeron que habia dado el cambiazo, la segunda por no firmarla la gente dijo que era una carta duplicada y la tercera fue un planchazo auténtico para el público.

Lo que quiero decir que como buenos magos que sois, la presentación lo es todo. Simplemente si un juego es presentado de la manera correcta no tendrá ninguna importancia como se ha dado a elegir la carta, ni si el mago la vé, ni nada. Hay momentos en la mesa en los que ocurren cosas tan increibles, que parece que son las propias cartas las que siguen ese ritual, y la gente se olvida de que manipulas las cartas y de que las has tocado. Y ni siquiera aparece la pregunta: "¿cómo lo has hecho? A mi sólo me ha pasado un par de veces, pero es maravilloso (y verlo todavía más).

Lo siento pero tengo un día superhappy.

----------


## martamagika

jolin toda una noche discutiendo con ella y no me gano ni el merito que se me nombre! :-P

----------


## Manolo Talman

Mostrar o no mostrar... he ahi la cuestion jejeje.

A ver, todo depende de la presentacion ¿que para algo sirve no? por ejemplo Vernon o Tamariz cuando hacen la ambiciosa siempre dan la eleccion con las cartas cara arriba o piden que nombren una por dos razones, la primera es para mostrar que no hay repetidas y la segunda de una forma sutil de que puede ser cualquiera ya que es una baraja normal.

Para este juego propuesto no se pretende adivinar la carta sino hacer una ambiciosa, de hecho este es un final para carta ambiciosa, es decir que lo suyo seria hacer una rutina de ambiciosa o de homming card y acabar con esto.

Tambien decir que este no es un juego para nada nuevo, Paul Harris ya lo publico hacia los años 80 y el efecto era la baraja que atravesaba la mesa o la baraja que "desaparecia" quedando una sola sobre la mesa.

En cualquier caso, me ha parecido gracioso el "lapping en chino" jejeje
(que morro!)

----------


## Yonpiter

Comparto la opinion de que no hay problema en enseñar la carta y que coja LA QUE QUIERA, ¿Que problema hay si se ve? Incluso creo que hubiese sido más apropiado dejarle que la nombre y despues buscarla.
Creo que el problema radica simplemente en que no es normal ofrecer una carta vista, pero como muy bien dice Talman ¿Para que está la presentación?.

PD:Por ahí hay unas letras en chino que le vienen al tio que ni pintadas que salgan.....

----------


## TTM

A mi me ha gustado el juego, y lo veo como profano que soy, me ha impactado como han desaparecido todas y ha mantenido la firmada.

Tambien es verdad que sería más espectacular, que el chino coja una carta, sin que el mago vea cual es, luego se la devuelva firmada y que el mago haga desaparecer el mazo entero excepto esta carta. Incluso sin esto creo que es un efecto espectacular.

Saludos

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¡Qué hilo más interesante!, llevabamos tiempo sin uno de estos.

Pues voy a dar también mi opinión, aunque mi experiencia sea muy pequeña. 

Las ideas de teoría que expone Talman creo haberlas leído en alguna parte de la buena magia. El mejor ejemplo es la ambiciosa, lo importante de este efecto son los viajes imposibles que realiza la carta dentro del mazo, ahí está la magia. El hecho de que el mago conozca la carta de antemano y a la vista de todos no es importante. La mejor forma de evitar que un espectador no quiera enseñar la carta que acaba de coger es que la coja directamente bocarriba.

En mi caso, recuerdo un caso que se me dió no hace mucho. Un mago amigo fue a un hogar de la tercera edad a dar un espectáculo, y como allí se juega mucho a las cartas un par de chavales nos pusimos a hacer unos jueguecillos. Haciendo una ambiciosa cometí el "error" (dada mi presentación) de dar a elegir la carta por los dorsos. Cuando le dije al cabezón que la cogió que firmase la carta se metió la carta en el bolsillo del pantalón y dijo: "la carta de aquí no sale"  :shock: . Al final no tuve manera de hacer que firmara la carta porque decía que nadie iba a ver su carta y, por ponerme hasta nervioso (por falta de tablas) seguí adelante con la ambiciosa pero sin firmar (en lugar de haber cambiado rápidamente de juego, a otro donde la firma no fuese una parte tan fundamental). Mi pregunta: ¿No se habría evitado esto de una forma tan sencilla como dando a elegir la carta por la cara?. De hecho he leído esto en algún libro de teoría, creo que es la buena magia, pero siento no recordarlo bien, lo he leído una sola vez y tengo que volver a él.

En este otro juego lo veo exactamente igual, el ver la baraja de caras arriba ayuda. Respecto al manejo creo que el más acertado ha sido Letang. Mira que nos empeñamos en ver los juegos con una cámara que apunta a las manos sin ver la cara del mago y, algunas veces hasta mudos, ¡eah, los cinco puntos mágicos a la mie....!. Si se ha creado una missdirection física tan enorme (no sabría pero creo que es de grado tres) como la de firmar la carta, el manejo que se realiza en ese momento no está mal realizado, si es que podrías hacer el pino con las orejas y la gente no sabría si mirarte a tí o a la firma.

En mi opinión el juego está muy bien, de hecho tremendamente impactante, simplemente critico la cámara, debería coger la expresión del mago y así nos dejaríamos llevar por el engaño, y veríamos magia. También hubiera sido deseable ver la expresión del ayudante, aunque siendo chino ya me la puedo imaginar.....

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

¡Qué hilo más interesante!, llevabamos tiempo sin uno de estos.

Pues voy a dar también mi opinión, aunque mi experiencia sea muy pequeña. 

Las ideas de teoría que expone Talman creo haberlas leído en alguna parte de la buena magia. El mejor ejemplo es la ambiciosa, lo importante de este efecto son los viajes imposibles que realiza la carta dentro del mazo, ahí está la magia. El hecho de que el mago conozca la carta de antemano y a la vista de todos no es importante. La mejor forma de evitar que un espectador no quiera enseñar la carta que acaba de coger es que la coja directamente bocarriba.

En mi caso, recuerdo un caso que se me dió no hace mucho. Un mago amigo fue a un hogar de la tercera edad a dar un espectáculo, y como allí se juega mucho a las cartas un par de chavales nos pusimos a hacer unos jueguecillos. Haciendo una ambiciosa cometí el "error" (dada mi presentación) de dar a elegir la carta por los dorsos. Cuando le dije al cabezón que la cogió que firmase la carta se metió la carta en el bolsillo del pantalón y dijo: "la carta de aquí no sale"  :shock: . Al final no tuve manera de hacer que firmara la carta porque decía que nadie iba a ver su carta y, por ponerme hasta nervioso (por falta de tablas) seguí adelante con la ambiciosa pero sin firmar (en lugar de haber cambiado rápidamente de juego, a otro donde la firma no fuese una parte tan fundamental). Mi pregunta: ¿No se habría evitado esto de una forma tan sencilla como dando a elegir la carta por la cara?. De hecho he leído esto en algún libro de teoría, creo que es la buena magia, pero siento no recordarlo bien, lo he leído una sola vez y tengo que volver a él.

En este otro juego lo veo exactamente igual, el ver la baraja de caras arriba ayuda. Respecto al manejo creo que el más acertado ha sido Letang. Mira que nos empeñamos en ver los juegos con una cámara que apunta a las manos sin ver la cara del mago y, algunas veces hasta mudos, ¡eah, los cinco puntos mágicos a la mie....!. Si se ha creado una missdirection física tan enorme (no sabría pero creo que es de grado tres) como la de firmar la carta, el manejo que se realiza en ese momento no está mal realizado, si es que podrías hacer el pino con las orejas y la gente no sabría si mirarte a tí o a la firma.

En mi opinión el juego está muy bien, de hecho tremendamente impactante, simplemente critico la cámara, debería coger la expresión del mago y así nos dejaríamos llevar por el engaño, y veríamos magia. También hubiera sido deseable ver la expresión del ayudante, aunque siendo chino ya me la puedo imaginar.....

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## magomago

Como comenta letang, pienso que este es un video promocional de un efecto , y su objetivo es mostrar el efecto y tampoco entrar en demasiados detalles de presentacion.
Lo que intenta es mostrar las condiciones,como han comentado por aquí el que se muestre la baraja cara arriba en extensión es para demostrar a los magos que queramos comprar el efecto que la baraja es normal y se puede extender.
En cuanto al efecto como comenta Manolo,está basado en el de Paul Harris, pero la unica modificación que le veo es que en vez de introducirse la carta por detras , se introduce por delante en el medio (Lo cual me ha despistado completamente y aunque conozco la otra versión esta no tengo ni idea de como es esta).
En cuanto a lo de la versión de Henry Evans , pues pienso que es impromptu, y eso es un grado para los que no quieran llevar gimmicks , palomas y elefeantes en los bolsillos , pero en esta versión se puede ver la baraja hasta el momento de su desaparición con lo cual para gustos.

----------


## trinity

no lo conozco,pero la verdad tampoco me importaria

----------


## elmagocutredebarna

tendria mas merito si mostrase los dorsos pero sigue siendo impresionante a mi parecer tanto a magos como profanos.


saludos

----------


## letang

> tendria mas merito si mostrase los dorsos


¿Por qué?

----------


## osmaes

Este chino no hace más que copiar/realizar la versión de Paul Harris, o más bien, usar el gimmick de Paul Harris para final de la ambiciosa. Pero vamos a ver, el tipo te enseña un producto para ver si se lo compras o no... No querais que os haga una rutina de media hora para insertar ese efecto como final. El efecto es el que se ve, si te gusta pues lo puedes hacer dentro de una rutina más larga... pero no mareeis la perdiz con bobadas ni tonterías de que si me gusta o no la presentación o de si es más apropiada o menos... Si te gusta lo compras y le das la presentación que te guste a tí, y si no pues no lo compras y ya está.

----------


## martamagika

:shock:

----------


## BITTOR

Eso es, hay que pensar que es un video promocional de un efecto. De otra manera seria muy soso. Yo de todas formas me quedo con la version de Evans que aunque tambien tenga lapping se hace sin gimmicks. Por cierto, como sabeis que el mago es chino?

----------


## Xavibo

> Igual es que no se pueden mostrar los dorsos :roll: 
> 
> Saludos


Eso es lo que yo creía. De todas formas tampoco lo veo tan grave el hecho de no enseñarlos. El juego así presentado es super impactante, o al menos a mi me ha dejado con la boca abierta  :shock:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Rafa505
> 
> Igual es que no se pueden mostrar los dorsos :roll: 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> 
>  El juego así presentado es super impactante, o al menos a mi me ha dejado con la boca abierta  :shock:


jeje, a eso me refiera
en los 1ºs mensajes del post la gente contestaba impresionada porque el juego tal cual le gustaba, yo intente explicar porque les gusta este juego asi sin mas (porque eres mago) pero, esto mismo a un profano, tal cual, pese a que a ti te haya gustado muchisimo, al profano puede que no le diga nada o sospeche de desde un princpio de "trucaje" por tanto, no es magia para el (por las razones que ya dije antes)

----------


## juasjuas

esta bastante bien la verdad, pero sujeta la baraja de una forma my tensa y descarad cuando esta metiendo la carta

----------


## pecha3

No se... me imagino que las enseñe cara arriba tiene su porque...

Pero vamos que siendo firmada la carta da lo mismo, el mago la ve en el momento que la esta firmando encima de la mesa. en una ambiciosa daria igual darle a elegir en abanico por arriba que por abajo cuando le dices que la firme la estan viendo todos...

Muchas veces enseño en abanico las caras para que cojan la que quieran desconfian depende quien mucho menos asi, piensan que de la otra manera de alguna forma cogen la que tu quieras y de la otra forma como que la estan cogiendo libremente la que mas le haya llamado la atencion.

De todas formas que las de boca arriba y que la firme para usarlo de misdirecction esta claro que influyen en el juego.

Saludos.

----------


## letang

> enseño en abanico las caras para que cojan la que quieran desconfian depende quien mucho menos asi


Dios mío, pero ¿qué pone aquí?
Creo que es más difícil escribir algo tan extraño que escribirlo bien. Ahí tu mérito  :Wink:   La verdad es que lo leí 3 veces pero qué va... imposible.




> piensan que de la otra manera de alguna forma cogen la que tu quieras y de la otra forma como que la estan cogiendo libremente la que mas le haya llamado la atencion.


Esto todavía cuesta, pero aún te puedes hacer una idea general de lo que dice...

Bueno, yo ya opiné más atrás y sigo en mis trece.
Me parece perfecto dar a elegir las cartas boca arriba en las ambiciosas.
O mejor aún, decirle al espectador ¿cuál es tu carta favorita? que la nombre, y buscarla.
Elección totalmetne libre, y justificada, y aclara desde el principio que el efecto no va a ser de adivinación, sino de otro estilo, y se identifica más con su carta (que es lo que se pretende con una firma).

----------


## pecha3

Jeje que bueno... la verdad es que ahora ni yo se lo que queria decir... estaba trabajando y lo escribí mientras hablaba con un cliente por telefono... 


La que no entendiste primera es que las enseño por un lado u otro... dependiendo de la persona, ya que hay personas mas desconfiadas... no os pasa que te dice el tio... siempre cojo la misma carta... eso es que me la das tu... y no se la doy yo..... pero igual antes cogio el 8 de trebol y  la siguiente coge el 8 de picas por casualidad o porque lo asemejan a algo colores y porque quieras que no lo normal es que no esten acostumbradas a barajas de poker... la cuestion es que muchas veces te quitas de lios si la coge libremente el y viendolas... es a lo que me referia...

saludos!

----------


## Aguadfuego

Me parece increible el monton de vueltas que le estais dando a este efecto.
Existen varios trucos en los que la eleccion de la carta es visible para el mago, o en otros casos, se pide que te la enseñen, pues en tal caso, no interesa esa carta en si, sino el efecto a realizar posteriormente con ella. En este caso la desaparicion de todo el mazo a excepcion de la elegida.

Yo, lo que pienso, es que mostrando las caras, da a entender que se podria hacer con cualquier carta del mazo, y por tanto no existe un forzaje. Y vale que realiza algun movimiento extraño, pero el efecto en si, es bueno :evil:

----------


## Némesis

Apreciado aguadefuego: No te exaltes, y menos aún con un tema reflotado.
PD. Ya sé que ya hace un tiempo que estás registrado. Aún así, si quieres presentarte...

----------


## Kirk

El efecto es impresionante... mientras el espectador firma la carta, el mago hace algo, pero no se ve por las letras chinas.... despues, es muy claro que el mazo donde esta incertando la carta es re fako... es como que lo "aplasta"... 

En fin... muy buen efecto.

----------


## tincho´s15

muy bueno.. pero seria mejor q no cubriese tanto con la mano derecha.. porque como que me da la sensacin de algo.. q ue no se si es asi.. pero te hace dar dudas... pero igual.. muy buenoÇ!

jaja

tincho

----------

